# How long does it take for feral pigeons to get used to you?



## Kuvon (Mar 29, 2014)

So I bought some bird seed mix and bird peanuts, and I brought the bag of mixed seeds out today, whenever I need to go shopping I walk past a flock of pigeons around 40, they live in the roofs through broken wired tiles, at first when I tried to put some seeds down they were anxious and flew away everytime I put seeds on the ground, eventually they were more comfortable and were feeding by my feet (I had to stay still though or they would panic). 

I'll pass there every 2-3 days, is that okay? although this is my first day of feeding them I wouldn't want them to exactly only rely on me for food, so I thought once they know I come every 2-3 days they will look for food instead on the other days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

To feral pigeons, you are a predator. Eventually they will get more used to your presence, but may never get all that friendly. Once they get used to you, and know that you will feed them and not hurt them, They will probably come closer. It is instinct that makes them be cautious. Without that, they wouldn't last very long in the wild.


----------



## Kuvon (Mar 29, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> To feral pigeons, you are a predator. Eventually they will get more used to your presence, but may never get all that friendly. Once they get used to you, and know that you will feed them and not hurt them, They will probably come closer. It is instinct that makes them be cautious. Without that, they wouldn't last very long in the wild.


Thanks for the reply ^^


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I feed a small flock of ferals that come to the yard, and some will come closer than others. When I call them down from the roof, they do come down to me. But I don't really try to get really close to them. They just get used to you after a while.


----------

